
Before you join: how to tell when a company has a great culture - steven
https://backchannel.com/is-this-company-right-for-me-heres-how-to-tell-96e99b28e0d8#.sx6ld616p
======
wccrawford
>A colleague recently chose one of three similarly generous offers strictly on
the basis of how much he liked the team he’d be joining.

And he got to those 3 choices by eliminating all the ones that weren't paying
enough or had other negatives that he couldn't tolerate, I'm sure. That was
merely his final decision, not necessarily the most important one.

To put it another way: When you have multiple things that meet all the
requirements, how do you decide between them? You look at things that are less
important.

